# Visiting family want to go to plate smashing restaurant HELP



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone know of one in the Paphos area please


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I think this is no longer legal here. there were too many injuries.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

theresoon said:


> I think this is no longer legal here. there were too many injuries.


Ahh thats why I can t find anywhere

Anyone fancy braeking some ikea plates round my pool


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Ahh thats why I can t find anywhere
> 
> Anyone fancy braeking some ikea plates round my pool


Breaking plates around a pool is not to be recommended. The bits go in the water and then you have to drain the whole pool cos you can't be sure you've got them all out otherwise and people get their feet shredded.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Breaking plates around a pool is not to be recommended. The bits go in the water and then you have to drain the whole pool cos you can't be sure you've got them all out otherwise and people get their feet shredded.


I know I was joking :eyebrows:

Guess I ll be doing it in my garden lol


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

They throw paper napkins now instead of breaking plates- which looks very silly. The Greeks in the States throw dollars- which seems abnoxious but at least the orchestra gets the money but I have seen little old ladies picking up the money from the dance floor.


----------



## HandK (Jan 11, 2010)

There is still a place in Protoras or Paralimni, bit far to go though. If you want the name I can find it out, thats if you fancy the trip out.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

HandK said:


> There is still a place in Protoras or Paralimni, bit far to go though. If you want the name I can find it out, thats if you fancy the trip out.


How far is that from Pafos ?


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

philly said:


> How far is that from Pafos ?


About as far as you can get! It's got to be at least a three hour drive to Paralimni.

Mands


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

AradippouTales said:


> About as far as you can get! It's got to be at least a three hour drive to Paralimni.
> 
> Mands


Won t be smashing any plates when they visit then :eyebrows:


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,

If you don't mind driving 20 mins to Polemi from Paphos the Olive Tree taverna there (next door to the school) do great entertainment on a Friday night. Once they had a magician and another time they had a man who span tables & chairs with his teeth! I volunteered and he span me round sitting on top of the table holding it with his teeth. Had to be seen to be believed!! They also have a keyboard player who plays a variety of music all night, some in English, some in Greek. He's quirky in style but it all adds to the atmosphere. Good large Greek portions aswell.

Lazer


----------

